# Penn Sargus



## Hackersepp (30. November 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Die neue Sargus wäre evtl. eine schöne Rolle, die ich beim Boddenfischen benutzen könnte.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren einige Rollen geschrottet, weil sie anscheinend den Salzgehalt nicht ganz verkraftet haben.
( Trotz ständig gründlicher Reinigung)

Die Sargus soll ja salzwassertauglich sein. 

Im Board konnte ich schon einige negative kommentare zur Sargus lesen. Woher rührt diese Kritik?

Ich hatte eigtl. einen guten EIndruck von der Rolle.

Was mich aber stört, ist der riesige Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der 3000 und 4000.  ( von ca. 350 gr. auf ca. 600)

HAt das schonmal jemand nachgewogen?

Wenn, dann würde eine 4000er in Frage kommen ( weitere Würfe, Schnurkapazität )

Schreibt mal eure Eindrücke zur SArgus, und begründet, warum sie euch gefällt bzw. ganz und gar nicht zusagt.

Vielen DAnk für eure Kommentare, Grüße HAckersepp


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

Mit den negativen Kommentaren meinst Du wahrscheinlich auch meinen.

Ich habe mal eine Probegekurbelt und fand den Widerstand den das Getriebe entwickelt unter aller Kanone.
Schnurverlegung war aber sehr gut.
Satt und ordentlich verarbeitet war die Rolle auch.


----------



## GuidoOo (30. November 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

das mit dem einkublerwiderstand kann ich nur bestätigen!
hab mir die rolle aber trotzdem freitag gekauft und heute 4 h gefischt.
die schnurverlegung und die verarbeitung sind 1a und die bremse läuft auch top.
vom aussehen macht die rolle auch einiges her.
hätte sogar fast probedrillen können, aber der fisch wolle nicht -.-


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

Wenn was Robustes gesucht wird, warum nicht aus dem gleichen Stall die Slammer.
Ist nicht viel teurer und läuft und läuft und läuft.


----------



## GuidoOo (30. November 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

die hab ich auch


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

Wäre jetzt so meine Wahl wenn ich sowas mal brauche.


----------



## Hackersepp (30. November 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

ja, genau dich meinte ich pikepauly 

Hast du die Penn Slammer schon im Bodden getestet?

Gilt sie denn rein formal auch als salzwasserfest?

Danke für eure ANtworten


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

Ich hab keine Slammer.

Kenne aber einige von Kumpels. Teilweise frische, teilweise gut eingelaufen.
Und die laufen gut und nicht mit diesem Wahnsinnswiderstand wie die Sargus.
Der Angler der mich netterweise seine Sargus mal probekurbeln lassen hat, hat diesen locker 400 Gramm schweren "Trümmer" mit ner Daiwa Infinty Meerforellenrute "gekoppelt".
Watn Irrsinn, sone leichte Rute und dann sone Rolle.

Ich fische an den Bodden ne 4000 er Stella, die hält das auch aus.

Die Slammer hab ich schon immer mal im Auge, wenn ich mal mit der Spinnrute auf Waller fischen sollte.
Das wird aber dieses Jahr nix mehr.
Bodden schon eher


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

Achso nochmal zur Slammer.
Ich habe einen Kumpel der die kleinste Slammer jedes Jahr 2 Wochen im Frühjahr und 2 Wochen im Herbst an der Küste fischt und das seit ein paar Jahren, völlig problemlos.
Die Belastung ist viel härter als das büschen Salz, daß die Rolle anne Bodden abkriegt.


----------



## shR!mp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

ich hab jetzt seit 1.5 jahren ne Slammer und die ist seit dem zu meiner Lieblingsrolle avanciert....und ich hab sie bis jetzt außschließlich im bodden auf Hecht gefischt.
läuft super und hält.... einfach robust und geil´die Rolle und inzwischen für um die 100€ zu bekommen


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

Danke für die ANtworten;

Die Penn Slammer wird's dann wohl werden.

Was mir aber auffällt:

Der Blinker hatte einen Test über die Sargus veröffentlicht.

Darin stand, dass die Rolle beim Kurbeln keinen Widerstand zeigt, und sofort bei der kleinsten Kraftübertragung läuft....

Ich habe ebenfalls keinen Widerstand beim Kurbeln feststellen können. 

Kann es sein, dass die einzelnen Rollen vielleicht Qualitätsunterschiede aufweisen?


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*

Also den Angelzeitungen kann man glauben.
Die Rolle die ich gedreht habe, hatte definitiv diesen Widerstand.
Die Slammer habe ich gerade in der aktuellen Werbung der Angeldomäne gesehen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Penn SArgus*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Also den Angelzeitungen kann man glauben.



/ironie off?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Hackersepp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Heute habe ich den direkten Vergleich zwischen Sargus und Slammer gemacht.

Mir gefällt der wuchtige Lauf der Slammer gar nicht. 
Die Sargus hingegen läuft und läuft, auch wenn ein bisschen Widerstand dabei ist. ( das muss man zugeben).


----------



## Zanderlui (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

man kann der werbung glauben muss man aber nicht....
und wenn dort steht der lack blättert leicht ab möchte ich nicht wissen wie die rolle aussieht wenn man damit angeln ist im bodden auf hecht da rutscht ein mal die rute weg wenn man den kescher greift und weiß nicht-denn ist die rolle bald nackig nach der aussage vom blinker oder wie???


----------



## Hackersepp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Ich traue den Angelzeitschriften auch nicht. Dergleichen  habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Man muss jedoch all die negative und positive Kritik vor einem KAuf abwägen, und selbst an der Rolle austesten.

Übrigens: Ich fische in den Bodden nur mit der Wathose ; 

Die Rolle hat also wenig Kontakt mit Bootswänden |supergri


----------



## shR!mp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

sonst nimm doch eine Ryoby Zauber oder Applause oder SPRO Arcs...oder schau ob es irgentwo Auslaufmodelle der Shimano Technium oder Stradic gibt oder schau dir die Abu 700/800 an ...Rollen gibt es ja genug im Segment um 100€....

ich hab ne Slammer und ne Technium und ja...die Slammer läuft etwas wuchtiger wirkt aber wesentlich weniger anfällig als die Shimano z.B. 
die Technium hat den weicheren Lauf und meiner Meinung nach auch ein besseres Wickelbild  bei dieser macht jedoch das Schnurlaufrollchen trotz mehrfachen säuberns und neu Ölens Geräusche...das nervt mich schon ein wenig.


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Ich traue den Angelzeitschriften auch nicht. Dergleichen habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Man muss jedoch all die negative und positive Kritik vor einem KAuf abwägen, und selbst an der Rolle austesten.
> 
> Übrigens: Ich fische in den Bodden nur mit der Wathose ;
> 
> Die Rolle hat also wenig Kontakt mit Bootswänden |supergri


 
gut das konnte ich nicht wissen!!!!


----------



## shadmaster (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

HI,

also ich kann dir nur Sagen , ich fische die Slammer schon seit Jahren ob in Norge bei Spinnen oder an der Ostsee und hatte noch nie Probleme damit . Meine große 560er ist schon fast 4 Jahre alt und lauft Tadellos , sicher hin und wieder werden sie auch mal gespült und neu gefettet aber sonst nichts. 


Mann mus halt wissen was man möchte , entweder richtig stabil ( und das ist die Slammer) oder eine die zwar Seidenweich läuft aber dafür nach eingen einsetzen schon anfängt zu mäckeln .


----------



## Wollebre (23. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

habe die Sargus 6000. Samstag beim ersten Wertungsangeln
auf der Ostsee wurde die Rolle mit Pilkern bis 200 g aufgrund der starken Unterströmung mehrals hart rangenommen. Selten beim Pilken eine Rolle in der Hand gehabt, die so leicht läuft, und dank der hohen Übersetzung den Pilker so schnell hoch gebracht hat! 
Aufgrund einiger hier gemachter Bemerkungen habe ich *mehrere Rollen* vor dem Kauf ausprobiert und alle kurbelten sehr weich ohne Wiederstände und irgendein Wackeln der Kurbel. Shimanos in gleicher Preisordung drehten wie eine weit billigere Rolle und auch das Spiel der Spule war weit ausgeprägter. Habe das Gefühl, daß diejenigen diese Rolle noch nie in der Hand hatten, und nur irgendeinen Unsinn geschrieben haben! Aber soetwas verfolge ich hier schon lange. Alles was bei Ruten und Rollen nicht den Namen Shimano trägt ist in der Rubrik Schrott einzustufen....
Ich habe nichts gegen Shimano Produkte. Habe selbst Ruten für das Big Game Fischen. Die neueste Errungenschaft ist die Shimano Speed Jigging. Hier hat der Wettbewerb nach meiner Meinung einiges an Nachholbedarf. Also bleibt mit solchen Schnacks auf dem Teppich, weil damit niemanden geholfen ist.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Die Sargus 4000 will ich mir auch holen, allerdings fürs Naturköderfischen vom Boot aus auf Platte und Dorsch. Oder wäre eine 3000er da angebacher? Wie siehts mit der Elbfischerei auf Zander aus? Da wohl her die 3000er oder?


----------



## froxter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Hallo,

ich schwanke auch noch zwischen der 3000 und der 4000. Die Rolle soll in erster Linie zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht eingesetzt werden, aber auch kein Prob mit einem Wels (keine Riesen...so bis 120cm) haben. Köder werden wohl in erster Linie Blinker und Gummifische (40-60g) werden. Würde die 3000er das mitmachen? Bei der 4000er schreckt mich das hohe Gewicht von >600g doch etwas ab.


----------



## pikehunter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Hallo!

Habe mir aktuell die 4000er Sargus geholt, nach dem sie beim Tackle - Dealer stark im Preis reduziert wurde. Habe sie nun 2 Mal gefischt und bin nach wie vor begeistert von der Rolle. Einsatzgebiet ist schweres Gufi angeln. Denke ich habe bei dem Kauf nichts falsch gemacht. Sie läuft sehr weich und ohne spürbaren Widerstand und hat eine klasse Bremse.:k

Wie kommt ihr auf ein Gewicht von 600gr. bei der 4000er ;+

Habe meine mal gewogen und sie wiegt mit gefüllter Spule laut digitaler Küchenwaage 397 gr!!!

Gruß pikehunter


----------



## froxter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



pikehunter schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf ein Gewicht von 600gr. bei der 4000er ;+
> 
> Habe meine mal gewogen und sie wiegt mit gefüllter Spule laut digitaler Küchenwaage 397 gr!!!




Die Rolle ist im aktuellen Schirmer-Katalog mit 657g  beschrieben.
In der "Rute&Rolle" gibts das Dings als Prämie. Da ist das gleiche Gewicht angegeben.


----------



## celler (24. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

kaum schreibt mal einer seine meinung,komme gleich alle besitzer der rolle auch mal zu wort.
habt ihr nicht auch ne eigene meinung und könnt diese rolle von vorn herein beurteilen?
ich selber habe mir jetzt die 6000 er geholt.
werde sie in 2 wochen das erste mal testen auf der ostsee.
hoffe ich hab die gleiche überzeugung wie ihr davon.


----------



## Ronin (24. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Bin ebenfalls besitzer der Sargus 4000. Das Gewicht beträgt wie bereits erwähnt 397g und keine 637g oder was in den ganzen Katalogen und Internetangeboten steht. Hab vorher bein Händler angerufen und nachgefragt, weil mir über 600g bei einer 4000er Rolle auch zu krass wären - alles Irrtümer #c

Die Rolle hat zwar minimal mehr Widerstand beim Kurbelnals viele andere Rollen, läuft aber trotzdem sehr sauber. Denke zum Hechtfischen und Pilken in Norge ist die schon top - wird ja gerade für 55,00€ angeboten...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

@Wollebree

Deine Unterstellung ist an Arroganz nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## pikehunter (25. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



Ronin schrieb:


> Denke zum Hechtfischen und Pilken in Norge ist die schon top - wird ja gerade für 55,00€ angeboten...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


 

Was will man denn mehr für diesen Kurs|kopfkrat ?
So ein Preis-Leistungsverhältnis muss man erst mal wieder finden. Für 55,00€ ist die Rolle top!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Also im neuen Gerlinger ist die 4000er Grösse mit 372gr. angegeben. Woher habt ihr die viel zu schweren Angaben?


----------



## Werderjung (25. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Kann die Rolle + Abo (Rute & Rolle) nicht finden.
Die 3000'er gibt es im Moment als Blinker Abo. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie an die 4000'er + Rute&Rolle Abo komme?
Wollte diese fürs leichte pilken nutzen.



froxter schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist im aktuellen Schirmer-Katalog mit 657g  beschrieben.
> In der "Rute&Rolle" gibts das Dings als Prämie. Da ist das gleiche Gewicht angegeben.


----------



## pikehunter (25. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Hört endlich damit auf! Die 4000er wiegt nicht über 600gr.#d
Das sind falsche Angaben in den Katalogen.#q
Die 4000er Größe hat ohne Schnurfüllung ein Gewicht von max. 370gr. Nun glaubt es mir schon.


----------



## celler (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

jo,bis zur 4000 er wiegen sie ca 372 g und die 5,6,8000 er wiegen sogar bisschen mir als 600g.......


----------



## bacalo (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

@Tinca

......im neuen Gerlinger ist die 4000er Grösse mit 372gr. angegeben. 

Hallo, 
wollte so eben mal im aktuellen Hauptkatalog 2009 über diese Rolle nachlesen. Ab Seite 85 bis 89 habe ich die Pennrollen vorgefunden. Die Sargus ist leider nicht mit aufgeführt.

Auf welcher Seite soll die Sargus beschrieben sein?

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

@bacalo

Die Rollen sind aussen auf der hinteren Umschlagseite vom Gerlinger.:q 
Gruss Andi


----------



## bacalo (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Bin sprachlos#t

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Ja , komische Sache das. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht|bigeyes:

Gruss Andi


----------



## Steffen90 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

die sargus ist für den preis echt eine spitzen rolle.
und mit ein bisschen fett und ballistol läuft sie auch viel besser! 
und das getriebe ist wirklich auf robust gebaut.

ich hab hier die 3000er. die ist mir etwas zu klein.
in wieweit unterscheiden sich die 3000er und die 4000er?


----------



## bacalo (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

@Professor Tinca
...Ja, komische Sache das. Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht|bigeyes:

Vor allem, wenn 976 Seiten darauf liegen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

@Steffen

Lass mich kurz nachdenken. . . |kopfkrat
In Gewicht und Grösse!!:g


----------



## XDorschhunterX (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

so auch mal meine Senf dazugeben will.

Hier haben sich ja bisher nur Penn/WFT Fans geäußert.
Mir ist leider aufgefallen, das um diese Sargus-Rollen ein riesen Aufstand gemacht wird. Was ist denn an dieser Rolle besonders ausser das riesen Werbung für gemacht wird. Letztes jahr waren es NO MONOS Rollen und Co diesjhar die Sargus. Jeder Händler versucht den anderen damit im Preis zu unterbieten. Aber die einzelnen Antworten und Beiträge zeigen doch schon, was mit der Rolle und einigen anderen Rollen los ist. Wenn die Fertigungstoleranzen so hoch sind, das merklich das Getriebe brummen/ schwer läuft, dann weis ich doch, wo diese und viele andere Rollen von Penn herkommen. Leider hat die renomierte Firma Penn auch ihre komplette Produktion nach Süd Ost Asia verlegt und das ist das Ergebnis darauf. Rollen die riesige Fertigungstoleranzen haben und nicht mehr für die Ewigkeit gebaut waren, wie es mal zu Zeiten der Spinnfisher und International war. Schön Aussehen ist wohl das letzte Attribut, was eine Rolle zum Kauf bewegen sollte. Vorher kommen noch einige andere, die viel wichtiger für Fischen und den bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch sind. Ein ordentliches Getriebe, eine ruckelfreie Bremse, gute Schnurverlegung, stabiles, leichtes Gehäuse und was auch nicht zu verachten ist eine lange Service und E-Teilgarantiezeit. Sicherlich legt sich das auf den Preis nieder, aber warum will ich jedes zweitew/dritte Jahr eine neue Rolle kaufen, weil ich keine Ersatzteile mehr bekomme. Das hilft wohl nur dem Handel. Ich fische jetzt seit 10 Jahren meine Stradic FG 4000 Japan auf Hecht und Co und wüßte nicht, warum ich sie gegen eine Slammer oder Sargus aus Taiwan oder China tauschen sollte. Bisher hatte ich nie Trödel damit und weis das ich die nächsten Jahre bestimmt noch Freude damit haben werde. Mal sehen wo dann Penn Sargus und Slammer Rollen bereits auf dem Schrott/Müll liegen, weil Penn schon wieder was ganz Neues, Einmaliges und Ultimatives auf dem Markt gebracht hat, was wieder auf Kosten der Verarbeitung und Qualität etwas "günstiger" angeboten wird. Der Verkauftpreis der Sargus hat sich in den letzten zwei Monaten von über 100 € auf mittlerweile um 50 € halbiert. Allein das spricht nicht wirklich für eine qualitativ, hochwertige Rolle, ansonsten würde die nicht so verramscht werden. Fehlt bloß noch eine Abwrackprämie für die alte Rolle, beim Kauf einer neuen Sargus. Mal drüber nachdenken warum hochwertige Hersteller nicht jedes Jahr eine oder mehrere neue Serien auf dem Markt bringen, die dürfen dann auch bißl mehr kosten, weil ich nicht jedes Jahr eine neue Rolle brauche. :vik:

MFG DH


----------



## GuidoOo (26. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> so auch mal meine Senf dazugeben will.
> 
> Hier haben sich ja bisher nur Penn/WFT Fans geäußert.
> Mir ist leider aufgefallen, das um diese Sargus-Rollen ein riesen Aufstand gemacht wird. Was ist denn an dieser Rolle besonders ausser das riesen Werbung für gemacht wird. Letztes jahr waren es NO MONOS Rollen und Co diesjhar die Sargus. Jeder Händler versucht den anderen damit im Preis zu unterbieten. Aber die einzelnen Antworten und Beiträge zeigen doch schon, was mit der Rolle und einigen anderen Rollen los ist. Wenn die Fertigungstoleranzen so hoch sind, das merklich das Getriebe brummen/ schwer läuft, dann weis ich doch, wo diese und viele andere Rollen von Penn herkommen. Leider hat die renomierte Firma Penn auch ihre komplette Produktion nach Süd Ost Asia verlegt und das ist das Ergebnis darauf. Rollen die riesige Fertigungstoleranzen haben und nicht mehr für die Ewigkeit gebaut waren, wie es mal zu Zeiten der Spinnfisher und International war. Schön Aussehen ist wohl das letzte Attribut, was eine Rolle zum Kauf bewegen sollte. Vorher kommen noch einige andere, die viel wichtiger für Fischen und den bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch sind. Ein ordentliches Getriebe, eine ruckelfreie Bremse, gute Schnurverlegung, stabiles, leichtes Gehäuse und was auch nicht zu verachten ist eine lange Service und E-Teilgarantiezeit. Sicherlich legt sich das auf den Preis nieder, aber warum will ich jedes zweitew/dritte Jahr eine neue Rolle kaufen, weil ich keine Ersatzteile mehr bekomme. Das hilft wohl nur dem Handel. Ich fische jetzt seit 10 Jahren meine Stradic FG 4000 Japan auf Hecht und Co und wüßte nicht, warum ich sie gegen eine Slammer oder Sargus aus Taiwan oder China tauschen sollte. Bisher hatte ich nie Trödel damit und weis das ich die nächsten Jahre bestimmt noch Freude damit haben werde. Mal sehen wo dann Penn Sargus und Slammer Rollen bereits auf dem Schrott/Müll liegen, weil Penn schon wieder was ganz Neues, Einmaliges und Ultimatives auf dem Markt gebracht hat, was wieder auf Kosten der Verarbeitung und Qualität etwas "günstiger" angeboten wird. Der Verkauftpreis der Sargus hat sich in den letzten zwei Monaten von über 100 € auf mittlerweile um 50 € halbiert. Allein das spricht nicht wirklich für eine qualitativ, hochwertige Rolle, ansonsten würde die nicht so verramscht werden. Fehlt bloß noch eine Abwrackprämie für die alte Rolle, beim Kauf einer neuen Sargus. Mal drüber nachdenken warum hochwertige Hersteller nicht jedes Jahr eine oder mehrere neue Serien auf dem Markt bringen, die dürfen dann auch bißl mehr kosten, weil ich nicht jedes Jahr eine neue Rolle brauche. :vik:
> ...




Also die Penn Slammer ist immernoch eine Rolle für die Ewigkeit...keine ahnung wo du aufgeschnappt hast, dass die schnell kaputt geht!?
Das ist ein Urwerk!
Die Sargus hat lediglich eine höhere Anlaufgeschwindigkeit, weil sie eine hohe Übersetzung hat!(Müsstest du von deiner Stradic wissen)

Und eine Slammer wird nächsters Jahr mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auchnoch ihren Dienst mehr als gut leisten!


----------



## julianhorn (29. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

hi ich lese hier oft über die zu hoch angegeben rollengewichte ich wollte mit die sargus 7000er kaufen weil mir der knauf da besser gefällt als der von der 6000er. weiss einer das genau geweicht von der 7000er?!

mfg julian


----------



## celler (30. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

657 gramm


----------



## julianhorn (30. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

ohh super danke für die info das das gewicht von der 7000 er nech?!
hmm weil mich wundert es da in meinem katalog steht das die 6000 er soviel wiegt.
hast du die selber gewogen?!
was ich auch nicht verstehe ist warum einige 7000er rollen ein übersetzungsverhältniss von 4,8:1 und einige von 5,3:1...was is denn nun richtig?!

lg julian


----------



## celler (30. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

ne,hab ich nicht.
aber die wiegen bis zur 5000 alle um die 480 gramm und die grössen darüber wiegen alle 657 gramm


----------



## julianhorn (30. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

hmm meinste nich das die 6000 leichter is als die 7000er weil die 7000er ja schon n ganzes stück größer ist.

weiss einer wie das mit der übersetzung kommt?!

mfg julian


----------



## julianhorn (31. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

hat keiner ne idee?!


----------



## henningcl (31. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



julianhorn schrieb:


> hat keiner ne idee?!



doch, versuch mal die suchfunktion


----------



## julianhorn (31. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

tut mir leid henning aber ich finde nichts


----------



## celler (31. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...de_sidaa7a293fc742e99b9ecbabbdb6533bbd_x2.htm


----------



## julianhorn (31. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

stimmt das gewicht von 778 gramm also doch?!

mfg


----------



## henningcl (31. März 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



julianhorn schrieb:


> tut mir leid henning aber ich finde nichts


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=6578975

guckst du hier


----------



## julianhorn (5. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

hmm ich finde da nichts....#q


----------



## Hufi96 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Penn Sargus 7000, 27,8 OZ = 788g, Übersetzung 5,3:1
Quelle: http://www.pennreels.com/


----------



## oldmorpheus (11. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Fehlt bloß noch eine Abwrackprämie für die alte Rolle, beim Kauf einer neuen Sargus.
> 
> MFG DH



Das mit der Abwrackprämie gibts jetzt wirklich im Gerlinger Sonderprospekt...
Gilt aber nicht nur beim Kauf von Sargus-Rollen.


----------



## henningcl (12. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Moin
könntest du evt. den link posten.
grüsse




oldmorpheus schrieb:


> Das mit der Abwrackprämie gibts jetzt wirklich im Gerlinger Sonderprospekt...
> Gilt aber nicht nur beim Kauf von Sargus-Rollen.


----------



## oldmorpheus (12. April 2009)

*AW: Penn Sargus*

Aber gern doch :m

https://www.gerlinger.de/pdf/Sonderangebote_2_2009.pdf

steht auf Seite 9


----------

